# Hi from IcedMice



## icedmice

Hi my name is Klara,

I operate a small scale mousery in Sydney Australia. 
I've only been a registered breeder for 6 months, and have only two litters under my belt.

I have a special interest in ticked colours and dutch markings.

This is my website, it's still a work in progress:
http://sites.google.com/site/icedmicerodentry/

We currently don't have a proper dutch breeder so my friend and I intend on improving consistancy in markings. For the moment our dutch look a bit like blobby broken marked mice.

I was browsing this site the other day, your mice are amaizing!
I'd really like to get a global perspective on the fancy as it's just budding in Australia.

The mouse on my Home page "Irish Creme" is a bit of a mystery in colour, I was told she was a mismarked "snowtiger" a brindle variety. I do believe she is a diluted fawn of some sort but I'm not convinced she's a snowtiger. She has very subtle darker patches on her back.
I will be test mating her with my LC Rex agouti. I'm not sure what to expect because she was purchased from a pet store.

I'm also a registered fancy pigeon breeder and I have also bred betta fish in the past.
My current pigeons include Swiss mondane, Show kings, British show racers, fantails, Tumblers, American runts and my favourites the old dutch cappucine!


----------



## tinyfish

Hi!

You have some stunning mice there! I keep pigeons too, but not as many as you and haven't got enough room to experiment with genetics! I wish I could, it is fascinating!

Good luck!


----------



## icedmice

Awww thanks,

Actually I'll add some more pics:

This is "Irish creme" again, but showing her colour better:









ICED White Heather a himilayan doe I bred 5 months ago.









MKT Blacky a black LC









ICED Martell Congnac my pride and joy. He is a manx carrier agouti LC Rex I bred.









Left: FBO Marko (choc tan) Right: Elsie (choc manx) - It was an unfruitful mating but still cute pic.


----------



## icedmice

Hmmmm...they're a bit big.

How do you covert them into thumbnails?


----------



## SarahC

Hi,I like your icedmice name.Nice mice pictures,especially the manx pic.I've never had pigeons but I really like the owl faced ones.Look forward to seeing more of your mice.


----------



## icedmice

Yeah there are some pretty freaky pigeon breeds.

I used to do a bit of barwork and wanted to name my mice after liqour and cafe beverages. 
ICED sounded good as a prefix  .

Although I have had some smarty-pants commenting that I'm selling frozen mice :roll: . There's always one that spoilts it!

I still like it  .


----------



## julieszoo

Welcome to the forum


----------



## moustress

Welcome! You have some very interesting mousies. My brother used to have pigeons decades ago. He started with a pair of albinos someone gave him. Martell is a weird looking mousie. What color did you say he was?


----------



## jo65

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Klara they are beautiful! Oh, hi and welcome by the way. Will check out your web site.


----------



## jo65

Right - I am back. I think the recommended reading section is brilliant but I particularly adore the micicles and the piccys of the mice that have been let loose with the crimpers. In all seriousness though - top marks for giving prospective adopters food for thought about what is entailed in their keep, sometimes people don't realize what a responsibility it is until they are actually looking after them. I also like the after sale service and advice should they need help. That's what I like about most breeders - their pride in their meeces.


----------



## icedmice

moustress said:


> Welcome! You have some very interesting mousies. My brother used to have pigeons decades ago. He started with a pair of albinos someone gave him. Martell is a weird looking mousie. What color did you say he was?


He's an agouti,
His mother was agouti himilayan and father was a self black.

And thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Rowangate

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## moustress

Agoutis don't have markings like that, I thought?! He looks like some kind of brindled mousie to me....with the lightish patches and all...?

Oh, I took another look...the light patches are from the sunlight...duh!  :?: I took another look, and that mouse has patches of lighter shade, so it isn't just an agouti. It looks like the hairs are ticked, but the light shades aren't a part of the agouti genotype...maybe it's some kind of brindle. I don't know, and I guess it doesn't really matter...just puzzling, that's all. :|


----------



## razelamy

Does Elsie not have a tail?

and Hi


----------



## icedmice

moustress said:


> Agoutis don't have markings like that, I thought?! He looks like some kind of brindled mousie to me....with the lightish patches and all...?
> 
> Oh, I took another look...the light patches are from the sunlight...duh!


 :shock: I hope he's agouti! I compared him to an agouti at show and he was a shade darker. It did make me wonder, but it may be diet related too.

In fact it threw me that I got an agouti at all from that litter. It was not until later I realised his mother wasn't a plain himilayan like the breeder said.

It would be awesme if he did have lighter patches!! - we don't have merles in Australia.


----------



## SarahY

He looks agouti to me, I think it's a combination of the sunlight and the rex-type fur showing the undercoat colour that's making him look odd.

Sarah xxx


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## icedmice

razelamy said:


> Does Elsie not have a tail?
> 
> and Hi


Oh sorry missed your response.

Elsie is a stumpy-tailed manx. She has a tiny little bump for a tail.

Stumpy-tailed manx is just a polite way of saying manx with small tail. As they're supposed to have none at all.


----------



## moustress

Hey, it's a mousie; hooray!


----------



## razelamy

awwww 
that's so cute


----------

